# Installing Tor Browser...

## zaidgs

What is the best method to install Tor Browser on Gentoo??

I have tried using

layman --fetch --add torbrowser

Which adds (an outdated?) Tor Browser layout, but it seems that the packages are broken.

I am actually very surprised that Tor Browser is not a default package in the main Gentoo tree, as it is quite an important and popular web browser.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I just download the tarball from the Tor Web site and follow the instructions:

https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#downloads

```
$ tar -xvJf tor-browser-linux64-5.0.2_en-US.tar.xz
```

To launch the browser:

```
$ cd tor-browser_en-US

$ ./start-tor-browser.desktop
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

A bug report or any message to the maintainer might be helpful.

However, the package in the overlay is neither outdated, nor broken. According to the torbrowser overlay site, they have an ebuild for the most recent version, so I tried it out:

```
 # layman -a torbrowser

 * Adding overlay...

 * Overlay "torbrowser" is not an official. Continue install? [y/n]: y

(...)

 * Successfully added overlay(s) torbrowser.

 # eix-update

(...)

 # eix -e torbrowser

* www-client/torbrowser [1]

     Available versions:  (~)38.2.1_p502 {egl hardened test}

     Homepage:            https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html https://gitweb.torproject.org/tor-browser.git

     Description:         The Tor Browser

[1] "torbrowser" /var/lib/layman/torbrowser
```

Looks good so far.

But the version numbering is a bit confusing.

 "38.2.1" is the Mozilla Firefox Version used

 "_p502" is TOR Version 5.0.2, which is the most recent

```
 # emerge --ask torbrowser

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502::torbrowser  USE="-custom-cflags -custom-optimization dbus -debug -egl gstreamer -gstreamer-0 -hardened jemalloc3 jit -pulseaudio (-selinux) startup-notification -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" 49.166 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 49.166 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.
```

This looks like the tor browser mirrors the mozilla firefox USE flags? Better make them match, I guess:

```
 # grep firefox /etc/portage/package.use/gentoo.use | sed -e 's,firefox,torbrowser,' >> /etc/portage/package.use/gentoo.use
```

The Version of the installed firefox matches, too:

```
 # eix -c -e firefox

[I] www-client/firefox (38.2.1@08.09.2015): Firefox Web Browser
```

This means all the dependencies installed match the TOR dependencies.

If you wonder, I masked Firefox-40 because it sporadically segfaults. (AFAIK this is a known bug)

Now to TOR:

```
 # emerge --ask torbrowser

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502::torbrowser  USE="-custom-cflags -custom-optimization dbus -debug -egl -gstreamer gstreamer-0 -hardened jemalloc3 jit -pulseaudio (-selinux) startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx system-sqlite {-test} wifi" 49.166 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 49.166 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502

 * Checking for at least 4 GiB disk space at "/home/portage/www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502/temp" ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502::torbrowser

>>> Installing (1 of 1) www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502::torbrowser

>>> Recording www-client/torbrowser in "world" favorites file...

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 7.31, 7.18, 5.18

 * Messages for package www-client/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502:

 * This patched firefox build is _NOT_ recommended by Tor upstream but uses

 * the exact same sources. Use this only if you know what you are doing!

 * Torbrowser uses port 9150 to connect to Tor. You can change the port

 * in the connection settings to match your setup.

 * 

 * To get the advanced functionality of Torbutton (network information,

 * new identity), Torbrowser needs to access a control port.

 * See 99torbrowser.example in /usr/share/doc/torbrowser-38.2.1_p502 and check "man tor"

 * for further information.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Merges alright, starts up alright.

----------

## poncho

 *zaidgs wrote:*   

> Which adds (an outdated?) Tor Browser layout, but it seems that the packages are broken.

 

I'm the maintainer of the torbrowser overlay. Could you explain what is outdated and/or broken?

You can install either www-client/torbrowser-launcher or www-client/torbrowser from the overlay.

Have a look at https://github.com/MeisterP/torbrowser-overlay/blob/master/Readme.md to understand the difference between the two packages.

----------

## mschraff

Please excuse me for excavating such an old thread, but I´m just about installing the torbrowser from the overlay and portage tells me that this package alone has 557.389 KiB So with all its dependencies I need to download and install 870.341 KiB. Isn´t that far too much for a browser especially when the older torbrowser version (see below) just seemed to have about 49.116 KiB?

----------

## alamahant

Use the "normal" portable version from tor website.

https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/9.0/tor-browser-linux64-9.0_en-US.tar.xz

----------

## mschraff

Tank you! That worked for me. Downloaded and unzipped the package and it worked "out of the box".

Best

----------

